# Carving and charging definitions



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

bntran02 said:


> I thought I knew the difference but recent "literature" has given me some doubt.
> 
> Charging: Going as fast as you can. Doesn't matter if you are flat-based, carving, skidding, etc...
> Carving: Going fast enough with enough turning to create a narrow grove in the snow.


Charging: same thing as bombing i'm guessing. Going fast, big, whatever but pushing your limits in general. I haven't heard this one used really and don't know why you'd worry yourself about it.

Carving: not skidding your turns. yes a thin line from your tail edge following the front edge in the same groove. Often misused by new riders to describe linking skidded turns. NO!


----------

